# Changing username (email change glitch)



## nosferatu22 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello admins,

I wanted to delete my account, but I'd rather just change my username and email address. Is there a way to do this? 

Btw, in the user control panel, when I change my email address and click "save changes" I get a blank page and it doesn't change. It does this on my mobile as well.

Edt: I've contacted the admin about changing my username and email. I'm not sure if they know about the glitch though.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 12, 2017)

Send me a PM with your desired username and other info and I can change it for you.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 12, 2017)

He's probably not going to respond until after sundown...


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 12, 2017)

Bucky 

Welcome back, nosferatu!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2017)

Looks like Janet has it, I'm going back to my nap...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 13, 2017)

buckytom said:


> He's probably not going to respond until after sundown...



Since it's been over a year since his one other post on DC, we may not see Nosferatu again until sometime in 2018.


----------

